# My son wearing his first prosthetic mask as a clown



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

This is my 11 year old son dressed up as his favorite haunted house clown "Flinch". Everyone loved it!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

He looks terrific!


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

looks great, love the black and white background picture.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Question. did you make the puff balls( not sure what they're called)?


----------

